# sig p229 holster



## ce2gee (Apr 8, 2011)

i am looking for a holster that i can use as either a hip/paddle holster or a thigh rig.. any ideas on what and where i can find it


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, Blackhawk makes SERPA holsters, and with the right accessories that fits your requirements. They make a thigh rig setup, and a paddle setup, and they sell the backings separately, so you could go get the thigh rig "kit", and then get a paddle backing off their website. All you have to do is pull three screws out of the back of the mounting bracket in the back, and the holster falls away.

Not sure if this is what you're looking for, but it fits your listed requirements.


----------



## ce2gee (Apr 8, 2011)

thats exactly what i wass looking for thank you


----------

